# Amplificador    STK404-140S



## tito23 (Dic 23, 2007)

Saludos a todos    

soy  nuevo en este foro  quisiera  saber  si   algunos de  ustedes   puede analizar  esta  placa  la   encontré en un foro   alemán pero no entiendo   ni papa de alemán por   la  informaciónes  del STK404 se  que un amplificador  de  140W    si me  pueden confirmar esto  ante de comenzar a armarla se los agradecería.

muchas gracias    y Feliz Navidad   

(nota   en  la fuente  originar de  este integrado  dice  vcd  60+ 0  60-   pero esta placa  esta para  12+ 0 12-    no se si estará   correcto..

tito23


----------



## Dano (Dic 23, 2007)

Movido al foro correcto

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 23, 2007)

Hola tito23.
El data sheet de este integrado esta aca adjunto.
Es un integrado bastante nuevo y se alimenta con doble alimentacion:
donde dice +vcc van los 60 positivos-
donde dice -vcc van los 60 negativos.
donde dice +12 van solamente 12 voltios para la parte de control interior,protecciones, etc...

Mira muy bien el tema de la disipación.

seguimos en contacto.

juan jose


----------



## tito23 (Dic 23, 2007)

Saludos

Muchas gracias por contestar ya verifique    todos  estoy mas claro   ahora    te   dejare saber cuando  los  tenga  montado.


hasta  luego
tito23


----------

